# Solved: Can't uninstall Avira



## ithinkimasofa (Feb 27, 2012)

First time here, I'm hoping I've posted this in the appropriate area.
OS: Windows 7 
So some time ago I was using the windows recovery feature for a menial task as a short cut and upon the computers reboot i was greeted with a message that stated that the recovery failed most likely due to some antivirus interference. It informed me to deactivate the software temporarily and I did but was greeted with the same result. In an act of supreme lack of foresight and exhaustion in the wee hours of the morning, I decided it would be a good idea to uninstall Avira and immediately begin another system recovery with out rebooting the system first. It did not like this. After the recovery i was met with a black screen with white text (i assume bios) that told me windows could not be started due to some change in hardware or software and to a windows repair. After failing to understand how to do this I started up windows normally and tried to undo the recovery and the damage. At this point it all becomes a haze and at some point I was getting an {Error: 7} from avira. It said it couldnt read a file of some sort. This would occur when uninstalling and installing in normal and safe mode. Eventually i found the program Revo Uninstaller Pro which I ran with admin privileges in safe mode and was able to remove most of the Avira files from my computer, except for the Avira>Avira Desktop folder which was empty. I attempted again to reinstall Avira to get things back to normal but it found the Avira Desktop and said it was incompatible and would have to be manually removed, so I deleted those empty files but now Im getting a new error message : Setup has detected an already installed version of Avira Antivir Personal - Free antivirus. Please uninstall this version before stating setup again [Error code: 23] Which of course this doesnt show up on the control panel now that Ive used the Revo program. Im assuming this is a registry issue but Im not at all versed on that subject. And so I come to you, is there any way to amputate this clingy program from bowls of my computer? Or must I begin again the ceremonial rebirth with my OS disk?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Check the Avira site for an uninstall helper. Sometimes they have small executables to help clean up remnants.

AppRemover is supposed to be able to help, too.


----------



## ithinkimasofa (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for that tip on the Avira site. Sometimes its the simplest things that you never think about. I used a Registry Cleaner they had and deleted all the files it found. It was an Avira Registry Cleaner so i hope i didn't delete anything I wasn&#8217;t meant to. The fan seems to be running louder, scared me a bit. But it did solve the issue, no more errors! Reinstalling Avira as I type. Could my possible mistakes with the registry cleaner hurt anything you think? Anything dealing with the registry scares me, and there was a lot of stuff on there that wasn&#8217;t necessarily labeled Avira that i deleted...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Though reg cleaners are not ever recommended, the Avira one just cleans Avira entries and is safe. Good work.

If you used some other type of cleaner, you could restore the backup to get things back. But then you may need to run the Avira cleaner again if it brings back Avira entries. Probably best to leave it and just quit while you're ahead.

You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------



## ithinkimasofa (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the welcomed aid, wizard of the cybernetic age. I will continue along my technological journey a wiser man. 
-Live long and prosper.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You're welcome. If any other problems come up, you know where we are.









\V/


----------

